# My car has an A&A Exhaust?



## FlyingDutchMan (Jul 18, 2003)

Who makes that, anyone have a link to their website. It sure makes a lot of japanese fart pipe noise, but does it work worth a damn.

Fast and the Furious 3...here I come...

-FDM


----------



## FlyingDutchMan (Jul 18, 2003)

*No one seems to have heard of this A&A Tuning?*

????


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

The AA exhaust is not making the tinny noise, it's how all E46 M3's sound, stock exhaust or aftermarket.


----------



## FlyingDutchMan (Jul 18, 2003)

atyclb said:


> The AA exhaust is not making the tinny noise, it's how all E46 M3's sound, stock exhaust or aftermarket.


Who makes this thing I can't find out anything about it.?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

FlyingDutchMan said:


> Who makes this thing I can't find out anything about it.?


http://www.activeautowerke.com/exhaust/E46_M3_exh.asp


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

FlyingDutchMan said:


> Who makes this thing I can't find out anything about it.?


http://www.activeautowerke.com/main.cfm :dunno:


----------



## FlyingDutchMan (Jul 18, 2003)

Man, you guys are money, so far you've answered every question I have asked in the last week. Thanks again.

From their site
"The sound is deep, with a nice mellow tone. The M3 now sound more like a V8 than a in-line 6."

I don't know what kind of v8's they have been lislening to, but one thing it doesn't do is sound more like a V8. It sounds something half between a strung out race motor and two stray alley cats fighting. I have never seen Civic drivers look at me with such envy.

That having been said, it does seem like a quality part and the extra "noise" helps audibly when matching revs on the downshifts.

Brings to mind an ancient Hindu proverb:
Just because you blow hot air out a cats ass doesn't make it a tiger.


----------

